# Max brad nailer



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

No one around here has the new model? 

http://www.google.com/m/products/ca...a=X&ei=SG1bT5fhD6Lh0QHtoZ3iDw&ved=0CD0Q8wIwAA


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

The Max reps were at the local Lowes yesterday, I didn't have time to check them out but it seems they will be available at Lowes soon.
I'm wondering if they will be out on the floor or just special order.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

bconley said:


> The Max reps were at the local Lowes yesterday, I didn't have time to check them out but it seems they will be available at Lowes soon.
> I'm wondering if they will be out on the floor or just special order.


Hmmm.... Max redesigns their brad nailers, drops the price by 70%, and starts to sell them at Lowe's.... :whistling

Anybody else feeling a little queasy?


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> Hmmm.... Max redesigns their brad nailers, drops the price by 70%, and starts to sell them at Lowe's.... :whistling
> 
> Anybody else feeling a little queasy?


Shades of Porter Cable, perhaps? :sad:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

If I was a betting man, That sure seems like the same path that Max is taking. Another tool that we will be talking about how good they used to be. Will the price drop on the 400 psi system? The compresser alone is around $1800.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I was just at a trade show this past weekend. Saw a rep there with a max roofing gun and got to talking about their finish guns. I just ordered a 15 guage angled gun and was looking for their 2" brad nailer, the nf255 st18. I told him i've been looking but they aren't any! Everywhere you go they are discontinued.  He says to me I have one left, i was like I"LL TAKE IT!! :clap: So if you can find one grab it, cuz the new one looks like half the gun the st18 is.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Rustbucket said:


> Hmmm.... Max redesigns their brad nailers, drops the price by 70%, and starts to sell them at Lowe's.... :whistling
> 
> Anybody else feeling a little queasy?




I saw a couple max guns on the home crepots website the other day, it looks like they have some cheaper models out now. Maybe just for crepot and loews. They look a little cheasy to me. 


Dave


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Our tool store contacted the max factory and all the guns are gone The Max rep is contacting his dealers to see if they have any left. Looks like if I find one, I won't be getting any special deals on it. The salesman said that since Max discontinued a bunch of the jap guns, they sold out of them very quickly. Looks like everybody wants to get all the good guns before they are gone.


----------

